# North East PA. Looking for work



## F-SERIES BEAST (Dec 12, 2009)

I know we haven't gotten the snow that we all want yet but, there has to be someone out there that has more than 3 hours of work with a 3 inch storm. So I'm back on the hunt for someone with actual accounts who needs a reliable sub with 15 years of exp. I have a very well built and maintained Ford F-250, V10, 1 ton susp. package, brand new 8' snowdogg, 1,000 lbs ballast, and i carry plenty of commercial insurance, for a sub. Just a note on tires, I run the best and most aggressive tires made "my opinion" Toyo open country M/T's. E-Load / 10 ply radial. There also brand new for the season, I replace them every year in November, and replace any necessary parts in the front end and drive train of the truck, I stay prepared, and well maintained. Mechanical failure sucks, so i come prepared for the long haul. Anyone in need can contact me via, cell 24/7 @ 570-614-4649 or email [email protected]

Thanks and best of luck, Keith


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice truck and plow Keith.. Who were/ are you subbing for?
And how do you like that snowdogg?


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST (Dec 12, 2009)

cubanb343;953329 said:


> Nice truck and plow Keith.. Who were/ are you subbing for?
> And how do you like that snowdogg?


Thanks, The snowdogg is treating me well, no complaints with it, I tried it due to the price tag and surprised it's such a nice set up for the money. Well i'd rather not put the guys out there on there like that, so i won't mention names but there local to me in the scranton / wilkes barre area.


----------

